# Low oil pressure - scud



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

Just an FYI, possible cause of oil pressure drop if you get one. Second time in a year I’ve had to pull the oil pan to clean the take up screen. Low oil pressure light at anything but idle. Flakes of burned oil clogging it up. Previous owner lied about using synth only.


----------



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

https://flic.kr/p/RrZJyZ


----------

